# Space for Donors



## WilliamM (3 mo ago)

Hello everyone,

I'm a sperm donor in the UK and I've found the whole application and donation process so far a real roller coaster. I'm very glad to be doing it but I can understand why a lot of men are likely put off.

Is anyone here aware of any forums for donors? It would be really helpful to chat to others who may have been through the process already particularly if they were in the UK system. 

Thank you


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Sorry I don't know of any forums, but I imagine there must be some private social media groups for donors , you could try a search and see what comes up, If not perhaps start a group and inform the clinic so people are aware and can join? Just an idea 

I really admire what your doing.
My son is double donor.
Without the kind donors I would have had to sadly accept a future without children , so I'm forever grateful to these 2 individuals

Take care x


----------



## WilliamM (3 mo ago)

Thank you that's a great idea, I'll certainly do that if I fail to find anything that already exists serving the same purpose.

That's very kind of you to say, honestly I feel like I'm doing the bare minimum compared to what the other people involved are going through.


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

Such an amazing thing to do . What a great man you are . Best of luck finding a support group , I don’t know of any but just wanted to show my appreciation x


----------



## BabyWanted! (Sep 6, 2019)

WilliamM said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm a sperm donor in the UK and I've found the whole application and donation process so far a real roller coaster. I'm very glad to be doing it but I can understand why a lot of men are likely put off.
> 
> ...


Hello William, that's a good question and I think there is no forum specifically for donors right now. I just wish to give you a huge thank you. We had our baby through a sperm donor. With that we are forever grateful.


----------

